# DSS CATIA P3 V5R21 GA (SP0) 32bit & 64bit Multilanguage | 1.64 Gb & 1.66 Gb



## Securitysuite (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*DSS CATIA P3 V5R21 GA (SP0) 32bit & 64bit Multilanguage | 1.64 Gb & 1.66 Gb

*CATIA is the world’s leading solution for product design excellence. It addresses all manufacturing organizations, from OEMs through their supply chains, to small independent producers.

_About Dassault Systemes_

As a world leader in 3D and Product Lifecycle Management (PLM) solutions, Dassault Systemes brings value to more than 130,000 customers in 80 countries. A pioneer in the 3D software market since 1981, Dassault Systemes applications provide a 3D vision of the entire lifecycle of products from conception to maintenance to recycling. The Dassault Systemes portfolio consists of CATIA for designing the virtual product - SolidWorks for 3D mechanical design - DELMIA for virtual production - SIMULIA for virtual testing - ENOVIA for global collaborative lifecycle management, EXALEAD for search-based applications and 3DVIA for online 3D lifelike experiences

_About CATIA_

CATIA is Dassault Systemes Pioneer Brand and the World's leading solution for Product Design and Innovation. Several thousands of companies in multiple industries Worldwide have already chosen the Virtual Design capabilities of CATIA products to ensure their products Real Success. CATIA delivers solutions for the enterprise from large OEMs through their supply chains to Small and Medium Businesses.

_What is new in CATIA V5R21:_ www.3ds.com

_Additional modules in the configuration of P3 V5R21

- Automotive Body-In-White Design 3 Configuration (AB3)_

This configuration provides in one seat all the necessary tools to perform advanced and specific 3D design of body-in-white elements used in the automotive industry . It provides the user with a full portfolio of productive and innovative design and drafting solutions, including applications concerning shape design, image rendering and interfaces. It also gives the user an end-to-end solution to address the complex design of productive Body-In-White parts, and achieves ready-to-manufacture digital mock-ups that benefit from the advanced knowledge of CATIA V5 and its integration with CATIA V4. Using AB3 provides the user with intuitive tools to create and manage spot-like fasteners. The user can switch from a 3D point-shape definition to a 3D hemispherical-shape specification if needed. In addition to placing the fasteners, reports can be issued from the application in order to list fastener location coordinates and the properties of joined parts. The framework of this solution relies on the P3 platform providing overwhelming Product and Process integration expertise, with processes focused on automotive Body-In-White fastening.

_- Aerospace Sheetmetal Design 3 Configuration (SL3)_

Provides all the necessary tools to perform advanced and specific 3D design of sheet metal parts used in the aerospace industry in one seat. It also delivers a full portfolio of productive and innovative Design and Drafting solutions to the user, including applications concerning shape design, image rendering and interfaces. The framework of this solution provides the user with overwhelming product and process integration expertise, where the highest productivity potential is focused on specific aerospace sheet metal processes.

_- Composite Design 3 (CD3) Configuration_

Provides all the tools needed to design composites parts for the purposes of a digital mock-up. In addition to its highly productive core product, CATIA - Composites Design 3 (CPD), CD3 delivers advanced mechanical and surfacic tools to underpin the efficient management of design changes. These tools are supported by knoweldgeware solutions, which enable the capture and reuse of corporate know-how and standard rule bases. CD3 therefore supports the user throughout the design cycle.This composites design solution is fully integrated into the CATIA V5 Product Process Resource model that offers a perfect fit with the design-to-manufacturing process and therefore can help companies deliver the right-to-market products.

_- Business Knowledge Process Definition 3 (KD3)_

The CATIA - Business Knowledge Process Definition 3 (KD3) configuration accelerates company's business processes while ensuring compliance with its best practices and taking advantage of its collective know-how. The KD3 configuration offers users an access to advanced design parameterization, knowledge capture and optimization tools and allows them to define standard rules and checks for design quality assessment.
It helps them to optimize the design process by making synergistic use of CATIA V5's suite of powerful knowledgeware tools and by leveraging corporate knowledge with V5-empowered best practices workbenches. "Capture, reuse, automate, explore, optimize, validate" is the unique philosophy that guides the KD3 configuration: Get it right first time!

More info: www.3ds.com







*Name: * DSS CATIA 
*Version: * P3 V5R21 GA (SP0) 32bit & 64bit
*Creator:* www.3ds.com 
*Interface: * Multilanguage
*OS:* Windows XP / Vista / Seven
*Size: * 1.64 Gb & 1.66 Gb

*DSS CATIA P3 V5R21 GA (SP0) 32bit Multilanguage*


http://www.filesonic.com/file/1463535171/dcp3v5r2132b.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1463741171/dcp3v5r2132b.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1463776351/dcp3v5r2132b.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1463933781/dcp3v5r2132b.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1464015761/dcp3v5r2132b.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1464364601/dcp3v5r2132b.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1464071531/dcp3v5r2132b.part7.rar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1463554941/dcp3v5r2132b.part1.rev

http://letitbit.net/download/80409.823b60fedf7b6859dae84f2af08f/dcp3v5r2132b.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/97334.9d711751a70e3cc0e7fa8a7e569a/dcp3v5r2132b.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03488.0cfefbedf5a8dbc0b548905a9bda/dcp3v5r2132b.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58845.5480b8f0cf03d956201ba84ec875/dcp3v5r2132b.part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/28699.2c2737c6413e9508d8839fda3f87/dcp3v5r2132b.part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21039.2c777ee7e183fa39c9aef3ad26fc/dcp3v5r2132b.part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/50261.51a8264016bc9cd09a4c98674ea8/dcp3v5r2132b.part7.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/48345.44b96ca275479d23a288d849a5fa/dcp3v5r2132b.part1.rev.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/ao7jocfqb
http://depositfiles.com/files/1g4y8gim0
http://depositfiles.com/files/bfkylmlnr
http://depositfiles.com/files/aw91ydy42
http://depositfiles.com/files/c7kf6pjfg
http://depositfiles.com/files/g0co4t44s
http://depositfiles.com/files/1g6fii82v

http://depositfiles.com/files/egu2rqia5​ 
*DSS CATIA P3 V5R21 GA (SP0) 64bit Multilanguage*

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1464742681/dcp3v5r2164b.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465294171/dcp3v5r2164b.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465377541/dcp3v5r2164b.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465478131/dcp3v5r2164b.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465553881/dcp3v5r2164b.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465625831/dcp3v5r2164b.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465583461/dcp3v5r2164b.part7.rar

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1465151611/dcp3v5r2164b.part1.rev

http://letitbit.net/download/56048.5f0ed7471ffdbf7dc77758bc8ee6/dcp3v5r2164b.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/69046.6c9d43c14bceef3cfdcd95908fbc/dcp3v5r2164b.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71306.7c27538d18c8b887cec8e906f9d4/dcp3v5r2164b.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/87251.840815039c49481537341663aaab/dcp3v5r2164b.part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/51155.5ad14b0d85f24e04c4979702a1cb/dcp3v5r2164b.part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/88828.8162ec954a46ea35929e2382d24b/dcp3v5r2164b.part6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/50585.5d791741887691bb2fb12dd2e44e/dcp3v5r2164b.part7.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/50611.59d70b87e84eb923cb132241ba05/dcp3v5r2164b.part1.rev.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/nzvp5i4dw
http://depositfiles.com/files/fxors5y0m
http://depositfiles.com/files/f85yzangb
http://depositfiles.com/files/0pel0ss3i
http://depositfiles.com/files/njd1qa76k
http://depositfiles.com/files/peanppg2u
http://depositfiles.com/files/bbey5ddyu

http://depositfiles.com/files/gaax1mxvw​ 
_All parts on depositfiles.com, letitbit.net, filesonic.com interchanged. It is added by 5% of the overall size of the archive of information for the restoration and the volume for the restoration
_​
​


----------

